
Transactional Linux System Calls - CMCDragonkai
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~porterde/txos/
======
lugus35
A kind of follow-up to this news:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10725859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10725859)

------
brudgers
Code on Github: [https://github.com/ut-osa/txos](https://github.com/ut-
osa/txos)

